# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hello everybody

## deemon

hi guys just like to say thx for having me.

----------


## Timo

Hello deemon, you're more than welcome to be here!

Wellcome to fish-keeping.com  :fishy:

----------


## Nemo

hello deemon, as timo said  :Smile:  you are more than welcome to be here  :Smile: 

Enjoy Fish-keeping.com

----------


## Gary R

> hi guys just like to say thx for having me.


sorry deemon that i have not got here before now 

but welcome to fish-keeping.com m8

Regards Gary

----------


## berley

hello deemon, nice to see new members on here  :Smile: 

if you get lonely and no ones around pop over to world-of-digital.com and say hiya to all of us on the shoutbox 

or listen to the vbradio thats on the site

anyhow a big warm welcome to you from me  :Smile:

----------

